# Dog shot



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

To begin with my sister knows it was her fault for not having Camie up during deer season. 

She lives out in the sticks at the end of a road. Behind her is 100's of acres that is not game management land. There's a small 30 acres beside her home that belongs to a fellow up the street. He and others hunt on that land.

My sister found her dog with her leg shot off except for a small piece of meat holding it on. High power rifle no doubt. She got her in her truck and took her to the vet where she was barely hanging on to life. They had to put her down but my sister stayed and held her till she was gone. 

She called me and told me what happened. She also said she was going to talk to the guy that allows hunting there. The man was at work so my sister talked to the wife. My sister told the lady what I told her to say which was this. She said that every morning and every evening she would go out in her yard and shoot her gun many times to make sure there would be no deer there for them to shoot. The wife told her that she was being vindictive. What is wrong with that?

My question to you guys is this, Would you shoot a dog that you thought was messing your hunt up? If you say you would then do you think it is worth killing a dog over? What would make this any better than what Vick did?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

It's beyond comprehension to me.

I know about shooting dogs who are taking lambs and breaking into poultry yards and sheds, and biting cows, etc., but surely this is a whole different thing.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Had the owners of the land complained about the dog before, and was your sister in the habit of letting the dog roam? 

If this was a one time occurrence I would say "vindictive here I come". If they don't like it, to bad, so sad, they should have talked to her about the dog before shooting it. 

If she knew the dog was roaming off her property on a regular basis, then she really has nobody to blame except herself. And probably not even legal recourse, since in many locations it's legal to shot a dog who harasses livestock or runs deer. Although I would wonder what the laws are regarding severly injurying the dog and then just leaving it. I suspect they are allowed to shoot the dog, and kill it, but not injure it and leave it to suffer.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd think maybe it was just a trigger happy hunter that shot at the first thing that moved? Or maybe missed his target and the dog was in the line of fire? High powered rifle who can say how far the bullet traveled.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

what kind of dog? does it look like a coyote?


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

and no i wouldnt shoot a dog for messing up my hunt, but i would if i saw him running deer. if it was on my property.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Jerry. Legal or illegal. Accident or intentional, it sucks!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

A dog trespassing on someone's property has no rights, if that was the case then it is handler negligence. If dog got shot on public land then it is 50/50 regarding fault, need to understand exact situation. If dog got shot on handlers property then handler has a huge issue and needs to stand up tall. 

Many possible scenarios.


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

It sucks regardless. No, dogs cannot be allowed to run game animals, but there are a lot of circumstances and situations and we won't really be able to know those from here. No matter what though, and in my mind over riding all of it, there is a responsibility to make a clean kill. The failure there calls the whole thing into question.

So running game, tresspassing, raiding the neighbors poultry or whatever, the shot was made and botched (bad), and then there was no follow through (worse).

This is the sort of thing that gives hunters and sportsmen a bad name, and closes lands to us. I am sorry for what the owner went through and can only hope that the rest of us aren't painted with the same brush. 

Robley


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Really sucks but dogs should only run loose on their own property. I wouldn't shoot because it was running wild animals but any dog on my property is a major nuisance and intolerable. There's something about people in the country that think its fine if their dogs are running loose. No one else should have higher regard for your animals than you. Either supervise them or keep them confined to keep them safe.

T


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jerry, I am sorry that your sister lost her dog. As for what happened, for various reasons I cannot offer intelligent dialogue or comment on that matter. Possibly the closest I could come would be to refer you back to my comments/opinionss on the MV thread.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

My sister admits fault. She has an underground fence which sometimes breaks or for whatever reason doesn't keep the dogs in. There is only 30 acres there and the dogs do not run deer, I'm told. It does suck.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I think vindictive has a way of backfiring. You figure if someone is callous enough to shoot a dogs leg off and then leave it there to slowly die, they could be capable of much worse. 

About all I could say is what are the laws concerning hunting proximitity to a home. I guess GA is probably as bad as SC and as long as you are on your own property anything goes regardless of how close it is to your neighbor.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

i would like to think the dog was not wounded on purpose. they tried to kill it. ive tracked deer that have been hit with a car. both back legs completely broken and they werre still able to outrun me. maybe youve seen hunting on TV and think you just point a gun at a running animal at 300 yards and pull the trigger and it dies from a head shot.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Don't have your sister waste the ammo. The deer will eventually ignore it much like they ignore traffic on the interstate and airboats and farm equipment running within just a few yards of them.

We had a very good 1300 acre lease in Vidalia for 10 years. The locals would intentionally release their dogs on our lease and hunt the property lines in violation of game and trespass laws. My lease mates were of the opinion that it was open season on those dogs even though all were dog lovers. We had a big enough Coyote problem, we didn't need any more canines on the property.

One year we caught two of the released dogs. When one of our guys shot a deer and we lost its track, we used the dogs on a long line to find it. Cool dogs too. They'd ride the 4 wheelers with us whilst wearing ball caps and bandanas.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

double post


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Thomas Barriano said:


> High powered rifle who can say how far the bullet traveled.


A long long way. Especially if it was an accidental discharge and the round went off into the air at an angle. That being said, I am not putting it past some yocal to take a shot because he's a little bit drunk and hasn't seen anything all day.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Sorry to hear that Jerry. Legal or illegal. Accident or intentional, it sucks!


Exactly, no matter which way the wind blows, this sucks. I'm really sorry for your sister and her dog, Jerry.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Nancy, she lives in Spartanburg by Camp Croft. I found out today that the deer stand is less than 2 acres from her house. It's less than that from her property line. Also this morning she had heard 5 to 6 shots before 7 pm. The shots were from 3 different directions of her home.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Nancy, she lives in Spartanburg by Camp Croft. I found out today that the deer stand is less than 2 acres from her house. It's less than that from her property line. Also this morning she had heard 5 to 6 shots before 7 pm. The shots were from 3 different directions of her home.


2 acres. I know zilch about guns but that's two close for comfort and I wouldn't even be out on my deck. Years ago one of the herders was out with her dogs taking them from a run. They were ahead of her out of sight but all with recalls. I don't recall if they crossed the property line or not but 4/5 dogs were shot by the hunters on the other side. Are there time frames, distances from residences type laws. I guess that's something for me to look up but don't see too much of it around here.

T


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

She could always pull a Doc Hollywood.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

jamie lind said:


> and no i wouldnt shoot a dog for messing up my hunt, but i would if i saw him running deer. if it was on my property.


As a long time big game hunter and one who grew up with running dogs, there is not a dog alive that won't run a deer. They normally jump up in sight, or close enough that the scent is so strong, any dog will run them. I have seen border collies that wouldn't run a rabbit and hounds that were straight as hell run a deer when one jumps up. 

I would never shoot a dog running a deer, they are just doing what nature intended. Also, dogs do not understand property lines. If I shot every dog on our place that ran a deer, it would be littered with bones and I'd have no neighbors for friends. Just saying.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll also say it wasn't a mistake. It was a calculated shot by a frustrated hunter that took it out on his neighbor's pet. Deer aren't that hard to come by, and any dog lover that says he would shoot one for running a deer is WRONG! Period.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree Jim. If any of you were at "The Gathering" this is the dog. I hope this will work.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Another


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That's sad Jerry. I feel bad for Your sister and having to deal with the trauma of the situation.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sorry Jerry


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> If I shot every dog on our place that ran a deer, it would be littered with bones and I'd have no neighbors for friends. Just saying.


if i let my dogs run on my neighbors property id have no neighbors for friends.

just because you value a dog more than a deer doesnt mean others do.

will interfering in a legal hunt help things? that is illegal in my state. shooting a dog running deer isnt. if he can prove that the dog wasnt running deer good deal. but everyone knows thats not happening. on the other hand putting it on a public forum that your going to interfere with a legal hunt is going to be easy to prove. the whole deal sucks but when you are to blame, even though it was an accident that the dog was off its property, you shouldnt make it worse. i do feel bad the dog is dead but that doesnt change the facts.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Katie Finlay said:


> I'm sorry Jerry



I am too.

Knowing that I was to blame would make it about a million times worse.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jamie if it were me:
I would be target practicing every morning and evening. If that interfers with their hunt then I am so sorry but I have the right to do this on my property. I know this will interfer with their hunt but does that mean I don't have the right to practice with my firearm? 2nd admentment says I can have it and county laws says I can fire it. Sorry if the hunt is messed up. That's just me, just saying.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Jamie if it were me:
> I would be target practicing every morning and evening. If that interfers with their hunt then I am so sorry but I have the right to do this on my property. I know this will interfer with their hunt but does that mean I don't have the right to practice with my firearm? 2nd admentment says I can have it and county laws says I can fire it. Sorry if the hunt is messed up. That's just me, just saying.


I'm sure you can find some "yes men" here. I'm not one of them. Sorry about the dog and good luck.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

jamie lind said:


> if i let my dogs run on my neighbors property id have no neighbors for friends.
> 
> just because you value a dog more than a deer doesnt mean others do.
> 
> will interfering in a legal hunt help things? that is illegal in my state. shooting a dog running deer isnt. if he can prove that the dog wasnt running deer good deal. but everyone knows thats not happening. on the other hand putting it on a public forum that your going to interfere with a legal hunt is going to be easy to prove. the whole deal sucks but when you are to blame, even though it was an accident that the dog was off its property, you shouldnt make it worse. i do feel bad the dog is dead but that doesnt change the facts.


Where did I say anything about interfering in a legal hunt? I have no idea what the hell you're talking about. I also never said that shooting a dog that was running a deer was illegal, just not right. 

If a deer is worth more than a dog, then obviously you haven't hunted as much as I have. Just so you know, I am a landowner and grew up on a cattle operation, so I am familiar with dog/hunting/landowner problems from both sides.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> Where did I say anything about interfering in a legal hunt? I have no idea what the hell you're talking about. I also never said that shooting a dog that was running a deer was illegal, just not right..


No you didn't. Read the first post to understand what I was trying to say


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> If a deer is worth more than a dog, then obviously you haven't hunted as much as I have. Just so you know, I am a landowner and grew up on a cattle operation, so I am familiar with dog/hunting/landowner problems from both sides.


the law puts a deers life above that of a dog. So I'm guessing there may be as few people that disagree with you.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

jamie lind said:


> the law puts a deers life above that of a dog. So I'm guessing there may be as few people that disagree with you.


Just so you know. I couldn't care less whether a few people disagree with me. It's just something that is expected when you have an opinion.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> Just so you know. I couldn't care less whether a few people disagree with me. It's just something that is expected when you have an opinion.


Glad we found something to agree on


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

jim stevens said:


> Just so you know. I couldn't care less whether a few people disagree with me. It's just something that is expected when you have an opinion.


Why do you think I'm looking for "Yes Men"? I said if it were me I would do what I said. I need no one to agree with me. I'm like the honey badger, LOL.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

This is something we worry about when training our SAR wilderness airscent dogs in Pennsylvania. It's why we run them with bright orange vests. During actual hunting season many teams curtail training. 

Without vests, many of the dogs can easily be mistaken in the woods by a trigger happy hunter for coyotes which in PA can be shot anytime almost anywhere. Poachers are a real problem as well. 

During hunting season your sister might consider orange safety vests for her dogs. Being so close to a tree stand they can be easily mistaken. I'd also review the hunting regs and double check her rights as a property owner. In PA, high powered rifles cannot be used within certain distances of occupied buildings. In some areas shotguns can't even be used. But this is PA, not GA. But we are an extremely hunter friendly state.

Craig


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Craig. This happened in SC. I'm not sure either but I do know you can only be so close to a road.


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

I hunt, have since I was 10. I think those that shoot dogs because they can are cowards.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

This brings up sad memories for me. Seven years ago, when I lived in rural Ontario, a friend, who was staying at my house, went outside for a smoke. I was at work. The dogs went out with him, and my sweet Labx wandered off into the bush, as he sometimes did. It was hunting season, and my dog never came home. I don't know if he was running deer and someone shot him, if he was doing nothing and someone shot him or if something else happened to him - vehicle accident, wildlife encounter... I have nothing. I cried for days, searched, and hoped against hope that he would turn up one day. He never did.

It is small consolation, but at least your sister knows what happened to her dog. It is a shitty, sad and shocking way to lose a dog and my heart aches for her.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> This brings up sad memories for me. Seven years ago, when I lived in rural Ontario, a friend, who was staying at my house, went outside for a smoke. I was at work. The dogs went out with him, and my sweet Labx wandered off into the bush, as he sometimes did. It was hunting season, and my dog never came home. I don't know if he was running deer and someone shot him, if he was doing nothing and someone shot him or if something else happened to him - vehicle accident, wildlife encounter... I have nothing. I cried for days, searched, and hoped against hope that he would turn up one day. He never did.
> 
> It is small consolation, but at least your sister knows what happened to her dog. It is a shitty, sad and shocking way to lose a dog and my heart aches for her.


Oh, Leslie, I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine .....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> This brings up sad memories for me. Seven years ago, when I lived in rural Ontario, a friend, who was staying at my house, went outside for a smoke. I was at work. The dogs went out with him, and my sweet Labx wandered off into the bush, as he sometimes did. It was hunting season, and my dog never came home. I don't know if he was running deer and someone shot him, if he was doing nothing and someone shot him or if something else happened to him - vehicle accident, wildlife encounter... I have nothing. I cried for days, searched, and hoped against hope that he would turn up one day. He never did.
> 
> It is small consolation, but at least your sister knows what happened to her dog. It is a shitty, sad and shocking way to lose a dog and my heart aches for her.


I'm also sorry, Leslie, that's awful.

I agree with your last sentence, too, 100%.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Leslie, It would be hard not knowing.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

These are times I'm happy to live in the city.

Sorry all


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. He was a good dog. Not knowing was the hardest part of losing him.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Found out who shot the dog. Her neighbor from across the street. Those people have no dogs and they have no live stock. They had no reason to shoot this dog. He is just a mean SOB. Now to plan how to handle this. Any suggestions???


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Found out who shot the dog. Her neighbor from across the street. Those people have no dogs and they have no live stock. They had no reason to shoot this dog. He is just a mean SOB. Now to plan how to handle this. Any suggestions???


I would talk to animal control about them filing cruelty charges against him. If he had no legal reason to shoot the dog, then he can be brought up on charges, if AC is willing to do it. Most take this type of thing seriously.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

If they found out who shot the dog, make sure she gets lots of collaborative witnesses that know about it. Best to get him bragging about it to more than one or two people before you contact LE. If he thinks charges will be pressed he'll clam up and deny everything. Proving animal cruelty can be difficult unless it is actually witnessed by multiple people. So many ways lawyers can get these folks off.

Craig


----------

